# best winter protection what ever it be! wax/sealant etc etc



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

ok i'll not be the last to ask this ''Q'' this year ... but what would you say is the ''BEST'' winter protection you can ''put'' on your car over the winter month's and keep toping it up with ? 

iv used collinte 915 for the past 3 years ..found it done it's job..but is there better... would be greatful if we could keep it in the £150 max bracket :thumb:


kind regards paul


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

The winter prep I've been doing on my cars for the last couple of years and will be doing again this year, is Carlack NSC followed by two coats of Collinite 476s. I find this usually see's me through the winter months without the need to top-up.

Although if you are already using Collinite 915, I would stick with that and just get some Carlack NSC to put down as a base before the 915.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

if you don't fancy something like nanolex or gtechniq, i'd look at sealants like optiseal or zaino z-cs as they are very quick and easy to use (wipe on wipe off). the werkstat range is good too as Jett is used like a QD (spray on wipe off) with no curing time to worry about in colder temperatures. all the above have very good durability too


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm going with Zaino again this year - ZAIO base, 3xZFX'd Z2P layers then Z8 for 'top ups'.

The main benefit of Zaino is that it leaves the paint very slick, so I find it keep my car (and wheels) cleaner, for longer.

It's tried and tested and works really well


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

150 quid! You could by a full Zaino kit for that! And that's where i'd be looking,for the money, Zaino, Gtechniq or optiseal offer some great products and they all get good reviews on here. I was surprised how reasonable these sealants are, Optiseal and their QD or spray wax can be had for just over 30 quid and is simplicity itself to use.


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Where can you get optiseal, gtechnique and zaino products from though


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Most of the traders on here sell them. They all have websites if you want more info.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

zaino and optiseal from the DW traders, gtechniq from http://gtechniq.com/


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Save some money and try fk1000p, couple of layers should see you over winter with just a wipe over with any QD, but I recommend fk#425


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

pauls_ said:


> ok i'll not be the last to ask this ''Q'' this year ... but what would you say is the ''BEST'' winter protection you can ''put'' on your car over the winter month's and keep toping it up with ?
> *
> iv used collinte 915 for the past 3 years ..found it done it's job*..but is there better... would be greatful if we could keep it in the £150 max bracket :thumb:
> 
> kind regards paul


I must ask, if it done it's job, then there can't be better 
Either something works or it does not :thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Just been looking at the gtechniq link that kev put up. Never really gave this product much thought, but it looks very impressive. The C2 is a sealant, but you can dilute it and use it as a QD and you can't fault them on price either!


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

thanks for the reply's lad's very greatful :thumb: 


kind regard's paul


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

scooby73 said:


> The winter prep I've been doing on my cars for the last couple of years and will be doing again this year, is Carlack NSC followed by two coats of Collinite 476s. I find this usually see's me through the winter months without the need to top-up.
> 
> Although if you are already using Collinite 915, I would stick with that and just get some Carlack NSC to put down as a base before the 915.


i'll have a loook through them product's thank's ...



-Kev- said:


> if you don't fancy something like nanolex or gtechniq, i'd look at sealants like optiseal or zaino z-cs as they are very quick and easy to use (wipe on wipe off). the werkstat range is good too as Jett is used like a QD (spray on wipe off) with no curing time to worry about in colder temperatures. all the above have very good durability too


iv not heard of them kev but will look up on them. cheer's mate... :thumb:



RussZS said:


> I'm going with Zaino again this year - ZAIO base, 3xZFX'd Z2P layers then Z8 for 'top ups'.
> 
> The main benefit of Zaino is that it leaves the paint very slick, so I find it keep my car (and wheels) cleaner, for longer.
> 
> It's tried and tested and works really well


yeah read nothing but good things about zanio  will have a real good look again at them :thumb:



pete5570 said:


> 150 quid! You could by a full Zaino kit for that! And that's where i'd be looking,for the money, Zaino, Gtechniq or optiseal offer some great products and they all get good reviews on here. I was surprised how reasonable these sealants are, Optiseal and their QD or spray wax can be had for just over 30 quid and is simplicity itself to use.


yeah did'nt mean to come over as i wanted to spend £150 just thought i would put that up so people would'nt put products up that are above the mark ! :thumb: as like you have said any many other zanio is poping up a lot :thumb:



knightstemplar said:


> Save some money and try fk1000p, couple of layers should see you over winter with just a wipe over with any QD, but I recommend fk#425


i think iv heard of this 1..is this the high temp sealant ??? paste wax?? if so iv heard good thing's about also... :thumb:



Avanti said:


> I must ask, if it done it's job, then there can't be better
> Either something works or it does not :thumb:


 it's ran out.... and like any 1 .... i like to try new thing's ! if we did'nt we would be in the same place we were 10 year's ago :thumb:

thank's for all the reply's la's real greatful... think it's going to be a busy couple of day's reading up on the 1's that stand out....then on to get the winter portection on :buffer:

kind regards paul :thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

For me I would use FK1000p and then top it off with a carnuaba wax, such as their own (FK pink wax) or anything else you fancy I rather like Rainforest RUb or Glasur on top.. but this is optional to be honest. I find FK1000p is a very nice surface to clean and the dirt doesn't seem to 'stick' to the paintwork


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I wouldnt consider OptiSeal as winter protection, as it's durability is far from good.


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

Edward101 said:


> For me I would use FK1000p and then top it off with a carnuaba wax, such as their own (FK pink wax) or anything else you fancy I rather like Rainforest RUb or Glasur on top.. but this is optional to be honest. I find FK1000p is a very nice surface to clean and the dirt doesn't seem to 'stick' to the paintwork


yeah thinking it might be this (FK1000P + colly 916... top off with Z8 after every wash . :thumb:



evotuning said:


> I wouldnt consider OptiSeal as winter protection, as it's durability is far from good.


i'll take your word on that 1 mate :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Zaino... Simples









"uughkk" lol.

and with 15% off at the moment its a win win situation.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

pauls_ said:


> i'll take your word on that 1 mate :thumb:


Don't get me wrong, OOS is great sealant, I've gone through half of my bottle, but 2 months durability is maximum what I get from it in summer time.

I would consider one of the Collinite's, Meguiars 16, Duragloss Bonding Agent + DG111 or DG105, FK1000p or Zaino system.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

There's no denying the Collinite's are good, but I've had mixed results with 1000P and Megs 16. Has anyone else? Both last well, but not Collinite well.

Agree on the DG stuff though, but I found 105 to outlast 111 quite easily, but both were 3 months+ with 601.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Tried #16 only once so can't comment durability, but FK1000p on completly unprepared surface is still beading very well after 2,5 months,on my parents car. And summer this year in Poland was really harsh.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

scooby73 said:


> The winter prep I've been doing on my cars for the last couple of years and will be doing again this year, is Carlack NSC followed by two coats of Collinite 476s. I find this usually see's me through the winter months without the need to top-up.
> 
> Although if you are already using Collinite 915, I would stick with that and just get some Carlack NSC to put down as a base before the 915.


Scooby, never used carlack before, do you reckon this stuff is similar
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/finishkare-2180-ultra-polymer-sealant-32oz/prod_637.html
Would be using this under 476.

Kev


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Put megs 16 on my car last weekend to see how it compares to 476. I'm not expecting the same level as 476,but for the price it's worth a punt.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Scooby, never used carlack before, do you reckon this stuff is similar
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/finishkare-2180-ultra-polymer-sealant-32oz/prod_637.html
> Would be using this under 476.
> 
> Kev


that sealant looks quite interesting, says detergent resistant so should withstand alot of washes..


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> that sealant looks quite interesting, says detergent resistant so should withstand alot of washes..


Kev, bigpickle i think?, say to use it under FK1000p. suppose 476 or any wax will be ok to use on top.
I was wondering whether its like Carlack?

Kev


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Kev, bigpickle i think?, say to use it under FK1000p. suppose 476 or any wax will be ok to use on top.
> I was wondering whether its like Carlack?
> 
> Kev


not sure what it's like against carlack but I know the carlack is similar to werkstat - which I'm using for winter this year


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Scooby, never used carlack before, do you reckon this stuff is similar
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/finishkare-2180-ultra-polymer-sealant-32oz/prod_637.html
> Would be using this under 476.
> 
> Kev


Hi Kev,

I've never used that product before. It seems similar to Carlack LLS in design and purpose. Carlack NSC is more an all-in-one product, that cleanse's, polishes and protects. It puts down an acrylic layer that helps a last-step- product bond to the car.

Carlack LLS is a pure acrylic sealent.

HTH


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

evotuning said:


> I wouldnt consider OptiSeal as winter protection, as it's durability is far from good.


You are totally wrong there, two coats on my car last November and was still beading in March. And for £20 a bottle lasts ages.

It all depends on how you apply it.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I would like to see any pictures with beading of OOS after 5 months please. And how do you apply OOS that it lasts so longo ?


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Think im going to look at the zaimol range as everybody says it good stuff


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

adamvr619 said:


> Think im going to look at the zaimol range as everybody says it good stuff


Never heard of that stuff myself!


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry thats Zymol


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

I did think of Zymol, reckon Titanium would do a pretty good job through the winter.

Ill probably go with the Werkstat Acrylic kit instead of being adventurous


----------

